# Question About CCA



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think it would depend on how the judge compared the shade in view of the standard. US standard call for shades of gold, not cream.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The CCA is not competitive like the breed ring, it's a "pass/fail" type thing. As long as the dog is any shade of gold, from very very pale to deep dark gold, they are acceptable.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm sure this information is on here somewhere, but is there a list of what all these designations stand for? i.e. (UDX VER RA SH MXP MJP OFP VCX WCX CCA CGC FFX-OG)

Thanks


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a lighter colored Golden. She passed the CCA in March.


----------



## Avanna (Apr 15, 2014)

Oooh, okay! Thank you very much everyone! Still so much for me to learn. :] I appreciate your helpful responses!

hollyk, your girl is beautiful! <3


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Those are his highest level titles (you drop the lower ones when you get a higher one)
UDX - obedience, utility dog excellent
VER - obedience, versatility
RA - rally, rally advanced
SH - field work, senior hunter
MXP - agility, master agility preferred
MJP - agility, master jumpers preferred
OFP - agility, open FAST preferred
VCX - a GRCA title, versatility excellent (field, conformation, obedience)
CCA - a GRCA title, conformation certification
CGC - canine good citizen
FFX-OG - formerly offered by Front and Finish, Obedience Gold, for getting all his obedience titles within 14 months

hope that helps!




kellyguy said:


> I'm sure this information is on here somewhere, but is there a list of what all these designations stand for? i.e. (UDX VER RA SH MXP MJP OFP VCX WCX CCA CGC FFX-OG)
> 
> Thanks


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes, thank you very much. I have been trying to decipher those title codes for weeks.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Color is not a disqualification under the GRCA standard (bolding mine):

Color -- rich, lustrous golden of various shades. Feathering may be lighter than rest of coat. With the exception of graying or whitening of face or body due to age, any white marking, other than a few white hairs on the chest, should be penalized according to its extent. Allowable light shadings are not to be confused with white markings. *Predominant body color which is either extremely pale or extremely dark is undesirable. Some latitude should be given to the light puppy whose coloring shows promise of deepening with maturity. *Any noticeable area of black or other off-color hair is a serious fault.

At the CCA I attended, there were 2 or 3 very very pale English style dogs and all passed. T


----------

